# canopy



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Made a start on another job this morning while I am waiting for some paint for another job. This one is a canopy which will sit over a gatway in a wall. It is all treated softwood. with all of the angles on this one I started work with a rod to build to.

Got the centre frame section cut along with the upright and the M&T's cut in them both. Then I cut the trusses to length and got creative cutting the angled tennons on these.

It was a little fiddly but seemed the best way to cut the tennons at the correct angle. I could have used the RAS but I like to leave this set up for cross cutting. It worked fine as the joints were a good fit.

Using the rod I marked and cut the birds mouths on the trusses.

By late afternoon I had all of the parts cut and dry fitted.

I have two more curved pieces to make for the frame and have some timber in glue up in the clamps ready for this. I shall get a bit more done tomorrow.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice , mate . Like the set-up.



Rog


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Alan.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

As usual, I am impressed.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can see why you keep getting repeat business, Alan.....


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. I certainly am busy at the moment and estimate enough work to see me through to the middle of September.  Got on well today and started with some assembly of the top frame. Front assembled.

With this out of the clamps I routed the detail into it. 

Then finally got the front and back assembled.


I cut the posts to length and put the tennons on both ends.

Then made a start on the gallows brackets by making the back plates.

I need to buy some more wood for it now as this was all of my stock used.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I am just about finished with it now as the builder will fit it and the customer is going to colour it. this morning I started the really tricky bit of making the side supports. (I suppose you could call them gallows brackets but they are full half circles!) I do get some good jobs. :blink: I had to make these out of three pieces of wood to keep the grain running diagonal for strength. Again I used a full size rod as these have to fit between the wall and the front posts. After some fiddling about with the angles and glueing them up I cut them out and profiled them this afternoon. I then joined them to the back plates with a M&T and glue. 

I had to clear some bench space to allow me to assemble the whole lot to check the fit of the brackets and the posts. Glad to say they all fitted with a little fettling.

Next job was to cut out the fascia boards and fit those. These are just screwed on so they can be replaced at a later date. My customer was insistent on the design of this as she had seen one she liked. 

Finally I made a small finial to add to the centre which is an option and might not be fitted yet. (Depends on the customers decision)


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks really nice.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm also impressed. I would think that it took a bit of time to cut the M&T's for the parts unless you have a setup of this. Thanks for sharing the project and good photos.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. Well John most of the M&T's were just straight and the angled ones i cut with the router as shown in the photo. I cut a scrap piece of MDF to the angle required and then clamp it to the wood to use it as a fence to guide the router. All of the mortices were cut on my square chisel mortice machine. I should add that the angled tennons were cut on the pieces before they were cut to shape so I had a straight edge to work from. i could have used my RAS to cut the angled tennons but I like to keep this set up for cross cutting to ensure it stays at 90 degrees.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow. Can't wait to see the finished product! Nice Job!!!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I delivered the canopy today and gave them a hand erect it, just so I could get some shots of it in place. I think it looks quite nice and the builder will take some shots for me once it is tiled. Pity about the square top to the gate opening, (or the curved top to the gate) which I think spoils the look.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Alan.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Alan, I don't comment on all your threads, but for those I don't, just pretend I am impressed as can be, both by the quantity of your work, but the quality. You rock.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, Alan... amazing. Simply AMAZING


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks great Alan.


----------

